# Looking for cure for bad smell.



## Enkidu (Jul 7, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I've just registered on this site today, but I've been reading, researching on it and many others for years, and I couldn't find a solution.

I know that lot of people have already started a topic with this subject, and I read them and I can relate to many of them.

The reason that I still share my story is that I hope that someone had the exact same symptoms and could give some advice. Secondarily I'd like to get to know people in Ireland who have the same problem.

Sorry for my long and technical post and my incorrect English.

---------------------------------------------------------------

Symptoms started 2010:

- nausea in the morning (I usually wake up because of this too early)

- bad stomach and breath (metallic taste in mouth)

- pain in the rectum (pressure as if I needed to defecate, but I can't)

- excessive gas (having to pass it sometimes every 5 minutes, no matter what I eat)

- incomplete evacuation: can't have a full bowel movement, cant get clean without using the bidet

- general lack of energy, mental fatigue

- constant rumbling in my bowels

- people complaining that I smell bad (not due to lack of personal hygiene). The gas/smell must be leaking out of me, even though I can't smell it and I'm only aware of it from people's reactions, comments

I have a balanced, healthy diet. I have tried everything OTC/health stores: supplements, vitamins, probiotics, fibre (including psyllium husk), herbal teas, charcoal, laxatives, antacids, digestive enzymes, Bismuth subgallate (Devrom), Simethicone, Pepzin GI, carbon filter underpants - just to name a few, with no avail.

At the end of January, 2013 gastroscopy and colonoscopy found Helicobacter Pylori infection, duodenitis, tenesmus in the bowels, and internal hemorrhoids .

Experience after first course of antibiotics in February (Clonamox 500mg, Clonocid 500mg) + Pantup 40mg and Fybogel:

- after a few days I had less gas

- stomach less acidic in the morning

But the rest of the symptoms remained, and about one week after finishing up the antibiotics, I was again where I had been before (I kept on taking the proton pump inhibitor and the Fybogel for another three weeks)

So a few weeks later I went back to my GP, who gave me new antibiotics:

- Pinamox 500mg 2x2

- Flagyl 400mg 3x1

- Losec MUPS 20mg 1x1

After a few days on these I could see improvement with the gas again, and first time after years even my bowel movements started to get more complete, but I was afraid the bacteria was still in my stomach since I still had stomach ache and I hadn't got back to normal. Around this time I started to notice mucus in my stool.

I went back to the gastroenterologist. She ordered a breath test for H.P. on the 4 June, which came back positive.

I went to see a dietitian who reckoned that I ate too much fruit/vegetables and fibre and advised me to cut back on them and start a low FODMAP diet.

I started this diet a few weeks ago, and could see some further improvements with gas, although my belly still rumbles a lot, and have to go to open my bowels 4-5 times a day.

Meanwhile I got my third course of antibiotics and started a seven day quadruple therapy on the 27 June:

· De-noltab 120 mg 2x2

· Lopraz 20 mg 1x1

· Pinamox 500mg 2x2

· Flagyl 400 mg 3x1

These seem to cut back on my bad breath/stomach, but strangely enough I started get gassier after the course.

So here I am now, after all these, pretty much where I started off, maybe with a bit less helicobacter and gas.

At this stage I don't want to take any more antibiotics, but I go on having low FODMAP foods in my diet, and started experimenting with Kefir and Zinc.

I could cope with the discomfort. The most debilitating side of my story is the bad smell that has ruined my life. Also I'm afraid that this may lead to fecal incontinence, since the urge to empty my bowels is getting more alarming, and sometimes I can feel the waste having sudden downward movements in my colon.


----------



## westr (Jan 27, 2012)

have you tried taking 40 billion acidophilus probiotic a day and maintaining a good posture when sitting? this is what sorts me out around 95%.


----------



## Enkidu (Jul 7, 2013)

westr said:


> have you tried taking 40 billion acidophilus probiotic a day and maintaining a good posture when sitting? this is what sorts me out around 95%.


I tried Udo's Super 8 (30billion), but it didn't help. I tried a couple of others as well from Holl. & B. I can't remember the name now, but one of them said something like it helps shedding your gut cells too, and have a vague suspicion that that one gave me some stomach problems, since every time I took it my stomach felt like I'd just finished eating a bowl of s***t.

Now I'm very careful with what I take, but I 'd like to hear about a really good/tested and proved probiotics. What brand is that 40 billion that you mentioned? I live in Ireland, I have to check if it's available here at all.

I should definitely improve my posture. Sitting in front of my computer for hours every day might as well affect my digestion.


----------



## Enkidu (Jul 7, 2013)

I scanned in and uploaded the low FODMAP diet brochures that I got from my nutritionist. I wanted to download them as PDF, and I couldn't find them on the net, so I made them available.

The shopping part of it is mainly for the UK, but the rest is general.

http://www.fodmap.me


----------

